# Graze on weedkiller - opinions please....



## MICHAELA8228 (2 May 2011)

As title really - any opinions, good or bad?


----------



## tickle (2 May 2011)

I used it 10 days ago. All the nettles and docks are dead. About 50% of the thistles are dead and the other half look poorly but may recover. The grass is growing through on the affected areas nicely. 

It's expensive but I couldn't find a better option. Personally I'm not going to use any treated field for at least a month or a significant amount of rain, but the reccomendation on the bottle is "7 days or until the weeds are no longer pallatable" - my horses eat anything, pallatable or not!


----------



## skint1 (2 May 2011)

Our farmer has done a weedkiller/fertiliser thing and has confined all the horses to paddocks for 2 weeks. No rain yet, but I wish there would be some, would love to see the grass grow a bit!


----------



## Bosworth (2 May 2011)

I use graze on and its brilliant. Kills the broad leaf stuff and leave the grass to grow well, I always turn my horses back out on it 7 days after i have done it and no problems at all


----------



## appylass (2 May 2011)

Ditto Bosworth.


----------



## indie999 (2 May 2011)

Hi 

I had a buttercup and dock problem++ and blanket killed the field every other year and spot weeded in between. Briliant very expensive but as it doesnt kill grass great stuff. 

I agree usually keep off the field for a lot longer than stated on the bottle and after we have had lots of rain just to make sure! I would never fertilise a horse field(I know lots of farmers like to but I dont think its necessary with horses)they dont need rich grass at all like cows etc. 

But yes does what it says on the bottle! I only spot weed now after two lots of all over treatments alternate years.

With the health & safety army around I am pleased to be able to still get this product and if it was ever about to made unavailable would stock pile it!!


----------



## magichorse (2 May 2011)

Used it 3 weeks ago.  It was brilliant for docks and nettles, but didn't kill the buttercups   Was recommended Dia weed (Sp?) for the buttercups so will use that for the other field.

Put horsie back on to graze after 2 weeks with no problems


----------



## devilwoman (2 May 2011)

Sorry to hijack your post but where is this stuff bought, i've searched web and cannot find it ? thankyou.


----------



## Bosworth (2 May 2011)

your local agricultural merchants - Mole avon, Mole valley, Cornwall Farmers, Countrywide, SCATS, North Western Farmers etc


----------



## devilwoman (2 May 2011)

Bosworth said:



			your local agricultural merchants - Mole avon, Mole valley, Cornwall Farmers, Countrywide, SCATS, North Western Farmers etc
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou.


----------



## SpruceRI (2 May 2011)

I'm using it at the moment.  Fencing off small areas at a time and it's killing the nettles and dock nicely.  What I'm even more enamoured about is the way it's killing the huge mass of brambles we've got.

It seems to make the buttercup leaves curl up, but they regenerate.  I'm not so bothered at the mo, just glad to get rid of the other weeds.


----------



## MICHAELA8228 (3 May 2011)

Thanks all - Graze on it is!!!


----------

